# EDC You'd Bet Your Life On?



## Frankiarmz (Oct 30, 2009)

I received my order from Blade Matrix today, four knives, low price, just curious what they had to offer. The only knife I would trust to hold up in the event of a altercation, was the big Coleman CMN900 Tanto. This knife for the money is solid, strong, fast action and I believe durable, unfortunately the other knives were very cheaply made and about the only thing I would count on is that I would cut myself trying to use them in an emergency! I know most of you guys carry quality blades and with good reasons. Do you have the same confidence in your EDC?


----------



## Search (Oct 30, 2009)

Benchmade Mini-Grip. I was a little unhappy with the smaller size but after many months of daily use I would say I trust this thing a lot.

Can't be too specific, but at work I actually cut a thread off a solid aluminum "part". I've use it in some pretty harsh chemicals and some pretty tough places.

Worn it every day my pants were on and some times when they were off since around last February. Yea, I would trust my life with it.


----------



## SneakyCyber (Oct 30, 2009)

Wouldn't go anywhere without my SOG trident. For smaller tasks I prefer the Gerber clutch.


----------



## Illum (Oct 30, 2009)

does it have to relate to knives or lights only? or can it be a commoner's item...like rubbers?


----------



## RyanA (Oct 30, 2009)

Illum said:


> does it have to relate to knives or lights only? or can it be a commoner's item...like rubbers?




Seriously, can't beat galoshes in the rain.


----------



## Burgess (Oct 31, 2009)

:lolsign:
_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2009)

Any SF with a z41 and a potted LED DD module. And a good quality fixed blade.


----------



## Ajax517 (Oct 31, 2009)

There is no single EDC item I rely on. I prefer a layered approach. 2-3 blades and 2 lights. Nothing is infallible.

Fenix LD01
Fenix LD10
Gerber 400 multi
SOG Flash I
SOG Aegis


----------



## Frankiarmz (Oct 31, 2009)

Ajax517 said:


> There is no single EDC item I rely on. I prefer a layered approach. 2-3 blades and 2 lights. Nothing is infallible.
> 
> Fenix LD01
> Fenix LD10
> ...


 
That's a very smart and safe approach to personal security.


----------



## Frstr8 (Oct 31, 2009)

I won't carry a knife I wouldn't trust. So I trust every knife I carry. :twothumbs

ZT0350
Benchmade 630 Skirmish
Benchmade 210
F.O.S.
Ridgeback

Those are my daily rotation and I trust them all.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 31, 2009)

LOL....at Illum and RyanA. 



Oddly enough, there are very few that I wouldn't "bet my life on." The wilderness survival application would obviously present some problems simply because the folding EDC was never meant to fulfill this application. Nevertheless, A person could find himself lost in the wilderness for days with nothing more. On a more practical EDC level, most of my folders are up to the task of general cutting or thrusting and I think those EDC's that wouldn't be up to these types of stardard uses would be the rare execptions. Anthing with a good lock and good steel that's beyond the $10 Chinese generics pricepoint would likely be satisfactory for me. Although I enjoy some pretty nice equipment, I'm not a snob to the fact that lesser equipment will often work just as well in practical terms. 

I prefer larger folders like the Cold Steel:
X2 Voyager
Vaquero Grande
Espada


On the mid size I like the:
Spyderco Military
Spyderco Endura
Cold Steel Recon
Benchmade Skirmish
Benchmade Dejavoo
Benchmade "Grip"

The smallest I like to go for edc is the Kershaw Blur size.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 31, 2009)

I feel pretty good about my SOGs (Twitch II and Twitch XL) and my Grip (553 Tanto).

I have and carry others but these are the best I have.


----------



## Federal LG (Nov 2, 2009)

Search said:


> Benchmade Mini-Grip. I was a little unhappy with the smaller size but after many months of daily use I would say I trust this thing a lot.
> 
> Can't be too specific, but at work I actually cut a thread off a solid aluminum "part". I've use it in some pretty harsh chemicals and some pretty tough places.
> 
> Worn it every day my pants were on and some times when they were off since around last February. Yea, I would trust my life with it.



+1 to Benchmade Mini Griptilian!! :twothumbs


----------



## P220C (Nov 2, 2009)

Glock 26


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Nov 2, 2009)

I have to say I wouldn't trust my life to any folder, no matter how nice. I've broken far too many folders to trust them. If I'm wanting a knife I can trust my life with, it's going to be a fixed blade. I'm really liking EDC'ing my Fixed griptillian. It's a bit long for most pockets, but mine are 12" deep, so it's not an issue for me.

I'd say any fixed blade by a quality knife maker, such as Benchmade, Buck, Spyderco, or Chris Reeve Knives would be a safe bet.


----------



## DaveN007 (Nov 2, 2009)

I am a bit puzzled. I was slapped for suggesting in a humorous way that a flashlight capable of injuring someone might be used for self defense. Is talk of stabbing people different?

Stabbing someone falls into the "use of deadly force" category, so I agree with the Glock 26 suggestion.


----------



## Frankiarmz (Nov 2, 2009)

DaveN007 said:


> I am a bit puzzled. I was slapped for suggesting in a humorous way that a flashlight capable of injuring someone might be used for self defense. Is talk of stabbing people different?
> 
> Stabbing someone falls into the "use of deadly force" category, so I agree with the Glock 26 suggestion.


Dave, I agree that a tactical flashlight in the right hands can be a deadly weapon, no joke! Glock, no doubt! I started this thread to get a feel for how confident folks were about the knives they carried in terms of build quality and strength in the event they had to be used for self defense. I hope I never have to use my knife to defend myself, that's really not why I carry one.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 2, 2009)

Agree I just hope that by looking like a Sheepdog instead of a sheep will keep the wolf away!

If it comes right down to it however I'm not the only one who gets cut...


----------



## hank (Nov 2, 2009)

Just wrap the paperclip around the lithium-ion cell, count to three, throw it, and duck.

Make that count to _two_, and throw it underhanded.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 2, 2009)

Ahh, thy Holy Hand Grenade!

I think I'll stay with nice safe knives!


----------



## Igor Porto (Nov 2, 2009)

Nitecore D10 R2 + 14500 battery
Glock pistol
Spyderco knife
Cold Steel knife


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Nov 2, 2009)

While the D10 is a nice light, it's nowhere near the top of my "bet my life on it" list. I've seen the electronics fail on too many of them for that.


----------



## Igor Porto (Nov 2, 2009)

Well some Nitecores have failed. But once they pass a period of test drive I think they're very reliable. I've been camping with only my D10 several times and it performed great. I EDC mine for 6 months now, it's got dings and scratches and has been dropped a lot and still works like new.

Maybe I can add the Olight M20 to my list  just to be sure.


----------



## Federal LG (Nov 2, 2009)

That´s curious...

I never thought the "bet your life on" would be something like stab other people...

When I suggest Benchmade Mini Griptilian, I thought some knife to cut something that you life depends on, like seat belts in a car accident, or rope, something like that...

:thinking:


----------



## Frankiarmz (Nov 3, 2009)

Federal LG said:


> That´s curious...
> 
> I never thought the "bet your life on" would be something like stab other people...
> 
> ...


 
Now that's more to the point of why I carry a knife, and also part of the "bet your life on" question. When I was a kid, there was a family that burned to death trapped inside their car. Since then I've heard of other folks who drowned. partly because their seatbetls locked up. I'll use my knife to defend myself against people and dogs, but I also want to be able to free myself or others from a life threatening situation. Only once about twenty years ago did I have to use my knife to intimidate someone. I was working as a lineman, removing old hardware from a backyard pole. The property owner came home and was upset that I was on the pole in his backyard, although we have permission to maintain the poles. He set his rather large doberman at the bast of the pole and the dog was leaping up in anticipation of a easy bite, as the owner yelled at me. I tried to reason with the man and when that failed I pulled my large Ridgid lockback and snapped it open for him to see. I said mr. if you want to keep your dog there go right ahead but I'm coming down! I dropped down with my belt and gaffs real fast and at the last second he pulled his dog away. I hate bullies! You never know what life will throw at you, so I prefer to be prepared with a dependable flashlight and knife.


----------



## Burgess (Nov 3, 2009)

Cool story.

And a happy ending, too.

:thumbsup:
_


----------



## Illum (Nov 3, 2009)

the majority of individuals around me do not know how to use knives correctly, especially these young kids who looked like they just got into high school but dual enrolling on my campus. When I asked to see their "piece" its incredible how long it takes to draw and open. if you can't open it and have it ready in one or two seconds you can forget about using it for self defense. 

Its so frequent here seeing people EDC knives in a form thats easily identifiable from the outside it reminds me of the Edo period of Japan where 250 years of peace resulted in samurai's who does not know how to use the katannas they carry. 

I'm a knife EDCer myself but I don't consider it to be something to use againist people, mostly inanimate objects. To use against dogs theres a slim, handy can of WD-40 and a brunton jet lighter in my pocket, although usually I would prefer to be bitten than setting a dog on fire, I frankly just don't have the heart for it. Plus dogs will 'sound off' way in the distance and rarely sneak up on you before they attack, so I can at least find a shelter or get into a defensive position before I see them. Now an angry opposum is a totally different story. 

the only thing I miss after transitioning from a "Tinker" SAK to a Benchmade Nagara is the fact that I also have to EDC screwdrivers, at least a flat edge somewhere on the scales would be nice :shrug:


----------



## Gatsby (Nov 3, 2009)

I suppose all other thing being equal a fixed blade is a more trouble free solution than a folder. But all things aren't equal and in my normal day to day life carrying a fixed blade just isn't practical, at least not one of any size. So I carry a folder everyday. All my EDC rotation is, at this point, proven and trustworthy to me. If forced, however, I would probably choose my Spyderco Sage 2. It is about as simple and foolproof a design as you can come up with, it opens quickly, has a useful blade size and profile, has an open titanium scale design so objects and grit aren't likely to get jammed and it's easy to keep clean, it won't rust, and the framelock is simple and reliable with no springs or other parts to potentially fail (my only tiny slight reservation about my Mini Grip which I do love carrying and using).


----------



## Federal LG (Nov 3, 2009)

Well, I work with a .40 pistol, so I think correctly: my EDC folder would be used just in objects, in an emergency situation (like the one I wrote about it - to cut seat belts).

I never used (and probably will never use) my EDC folder to self defense, because I work with a gun... hehe.


----------



## Frankiarmz (Nov 3, 2009)

Illum said:


> the majority of individuals around me do not know how to use knives correctly, especially these young kids who looked like they just got into high school but dual enrolling on my campus. When I asked to see their "piece" its incredible how long it takes to draw and open. if you can't open it and have it ready in one or two seconds you can forget about using it for self defense.
> 
> Its so frequent here seeing people EDC knives in a form thats easily identifiable from the outside it reminds me of the Edo period of Japan where 250 years of peace resulted in samurai's who does not know how to use the katannas they carry.
> 
> ...


 
Good post. I like dogs and would not want to hurt one if there was an alternative. They usually are just protecting their turf or owners, no malace like people. There was one time however, when A few of us linemen were loaned to the repair department. This was the South Bronx and it was a two man area. My partner and I had to trouble shoot a line in the basement of an apartment building. We got access through a grocery store and asked if there were any dogs down there? We were told "No" and proceded through a very poorly lit maze of furniture and garbage. My partner was taking the lead and told me to stop and back up real slow, which I did until we were back where we had started. He said he heard what sounded like an animal stirring ahead of us and didn't want to take any chances. We later found out that the superintendant did keep two fighting pit bulls in the basement, vocal cords cut! I never saw the dogs and won't swear that information was correct, but it sure made me think it was a close call. Don't know if the knife would have helped? Some of those dogs are very big, very agressive and fearless. You would really have to know what you were doing and be prepared. I'm retired now and the only dogs I'm around are my little bichon frise (10lbs) and the minature collie next door.


----------



## Illum (Nov 3, 2009)

Frankiarmz, as linesmen you might have access to tools like fiberglass blankets or poles, one important thing with dogs is to keep your distance when possible. it is possible that the animal may stage a standoff, then lose interest and leave, that is...if their only interest is to defend their turf. Animals needs space, bigger animals need more space. 
as a collective team each holding a pole of sorts in the narrow corridor you've described, I think your group might have been able to stand your ground should an attack occur. 

You did the right thing though, when surefire first advertised that their lights can blind an attacker it mislead a few people and raised eyebrows from the rest. the best thing you can do with a flashlight is to scout your surroundings, if there's even a hint of suspicious activity or danger turn the light off and get your *** outta there.


----------



## LUPARA (Nov 3, 2009)

Frankiarmz,

EDC as big of a fixed blade as you can reliably conceal (if it's legal). A CRKT Hissatsu would do the trick. Similar blades were once used by Oriental women assassins as concealed weapons; under their very loose clothes !!! Good enough for a lineman I guess; especially Witchita linemen.!! Could handily take care of a Dobermann too.


----------



## jimbo231 (Nov 3, 2009)

Kershaw Shallot


----------



## Frankiarmz (Nov 3, 2009)

I won't bore you guys with all my "dog" stories, but there were plenty and one in particular was very funny so I'll make it my last. Myself and my partner were working behind a line of attached houses separated by six foot chain link fences. We used several six foot section ladders to go from yard to yard as we attached some small access boxes to the homes for future use. We made noise prior to entering the yards and the last yard was no different. No dog in sight so we climbed over and set about mounting the telephone box. My patner stood on the ladder and I secured it with my foot as he worked. Directly next to the ladder and in front of me was a set of metal cellar doors, they are the kind that open out about a foot or so above the ground. Watching us from a living room window was a large german shepard, he would paw at the glass and then sit down for a while. Just as my partner was finishing up I noticed the dog was out of sight and the next second the heavy metal cellar door was lifting up. I assumed the dog had somehow gotten into the basement and was about to push through the doors and get us! I stomped on the door causing it to shut and my partner and I sort of fell over eachother to quickly exit the property before the dog made another attempt. To our surprise as we made it to the other side of the fence, there appeared in the window where the dog had been, a middle age man rubbing the top of his head. That's right, I stomped the door onto this poor guy's head thinking it was the dog! It's probably a good thing I didn't carry anything more lethal back in those days. I agree that most dogs are doing their job and are not out to get us, but it easy to overreact when caught off guard. Glad I never hurt anyone or any animal. The bump on the guy's head was minor


----------



## Gadget Guy (Dec 4, 2009)

This one:


----------



## JimH (Dec 4, 2009)

I EDC a Benchmade 610 Rukus. I'd go to war with it. I've chopped down small trees with it. I've whittled a lot of kindling for campfires with it. I've cut paper thin slices of ham for sandwiches with it. I've opened cans of stew and chili with it. It opens and closes with one hand by just flicking my wrist. By it's size, it's impressive enough to stop a fight before it gets started.

Just don't try to go through an airport or into a courthouse with it.


----------



## Dcon67 (Dec 4, 2009)

I don't have just one EDC, I have several that I may take depending on my mood and occasion. I work in an office so I can't wear a fixed blade...at least not one in a vertical belt sheath. I suppose I could maybe wear a neck knife...

But anyway, most work days I carry a small CRK Sebenza (2002 Limited Edition)  Weekends and time off, I have a couple of Scott Cook fixed blades and a Titanium MT Tachyon with a custom horizontal sheath. All of these are high quality and I would count on any of them in an emergency. Oh...and all are hand sharpened to a razor sharp edge using waterstones and finished with a 3000 grit polishing tape using an EdgePro.


----------



## commodorewheeler (Dec 5, 2009)

If I were to bet my life on the strength of any knife that I carry, it would be a custom folder by Charles Marlowe. I've seen the rigorous amounts of testing that Charles subjects each one of his knives to before it leaves the shop, and his build quality gives me as much confidence as I can possibly have in any folder.

Although I will always trust the strength of a fixed blade or balisong more than any traditional folder, I did not choose either as an EDC because both are prohibitively difficult to carry legally in the state in which I live.


----------



## strideredc (Dec 6, 2009)

strider gb, very strong but no oil painting


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 8, 2009)

Tekno_Cowboy said:


> I have to say I wouldn't trust my life to any folder, no matter how nice. I've broken far too many folders to trust them. If I'm wanting a knife I can trust my life with, it's going to be a fixed blade. I'm really liking EDC'ing my Fixed griptillian. It's a bit long for most pockets, but mine are 12" deep, so it's not an issue for me.


 
If your willing to trade easy of opening, and weight then the Pocket Bushmen from Cold Steel will easily do what ever you want a Fixed blade to do. I personally EDC this knife and have tested it past any point in which it would ever be used. I can say without using the quote “your mileage may very” that this knife will never fail under even the most silly and impossible conditions. I would also like to see any folder in the world withstand being pounded into unyielding materials with sledgehammers for nearly 15 minuets. In the end it doesn’t matter how strong the locking mechanism is when you have a knife so resilient that even when everything breaks on / in it, it’s functions are not impeded.


----------



## wacbzz (Dec 9, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> If your willing to trade easy of opening, and weight then the Pocket Bushmen from Cold Steel will easily do what ever you want a Fixed blade to do. I personally EDC this knife and have tested it past any point in which it would ever be used. I can say without using the quote “your mileage may very” that this knife will never fail under even the most silly and impossible conditions. I would also like to see any folder in the world withstand being pounded into unyielding materials with sledgehammers for nearly 15 minuets. In the end it doesn’t matter how strong the locking mechanism is when you have a knife so resilient that even when everything breaks on / in it, it’s functions are not impeded.



Ummm.... :thinking:


----------



## strideredc (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## wacbzz (Dec 14, 2009)

strideredc said:


>



I guess if you're going to overpay for one, you're going to overpay for the other huh?!?!:nana:


----------



## JimH (Dec 15, 2009)

I don't know if this has been mentioned, but, even if it has, it bears repeating.

_*The single absolute best knife in the world is:*_

.

.

.

.

.

.

*The one you have with you when you need a knife.*


----------



## strideredc (Dec 15, 2009)

wacbzz said:


> I guess if you're going to overpay for one, you're going to overpay for the other huh?!?!:nana:



absolutely!


----------



## Kgp (Dec 15, 2009)

My sebenza has been clipped on my pocket the last 5 years. It still is just as good as the day I got it, solid lock up, no blade play. I take it apart every month or so and clean it up. The only folder I will ever have.


----------



## cal..45 (Dec 17, 2009)

here are my choices:

flashlight - nitecore D10
knive - spyderco endura/pacific salt
watch - g-shock (i have lots of them)
firearm - glock17


cheers


----------



## Delghi (Dec 28, 2009)

Talking about knives, I prefer something I have full control over it.

1. framelock: I like feeling the pressure of my closed hand that helps keeping the lock engaged, while I can feel this I'm pretty sure the lock is safe.

2. finger choil: choking the beginning of the blade gives me more control on precise tasks and act as extra safe if the lock should ever fail.

3. being able to disassmble and assemble easily the folder is another most for me helpining cleaning it and keeping it safe.


----------



## chibato (Dec 28, 2009)

ZT 03XX...a bit big, but great knives.
Arc AAA... a bit small, but you know it is gonna be there when you need it.


----------



## PolishSumgai (Dec 29, 2009)

Benchmade / Emerson CQC7 - modified tanto blade


----------



## Kid9P (Dec 29, 2009)

I always carry my Buck Strider / Surefire C3 + Malkoff M60 :twothumbs


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 12, 2010)

wacbzz said:


> Ummm.... :thinking:


 
Ummmm….:duck: I just watched this video 5 seconds ago, I don’t even no what to say:shakehead. As much as I want to come out and say nutnfancy is simply jinxed when it comes to pocket bushmens, I just can’t see that happening. I mean how could he get 3 of these knifes and all of them quickly broke without even pushing them that far! There is no excuse as to why those blades failed so miserably, talk about hit and miss quality control:tsk:! I must take back my previous statement, these knifes are not invincible and are no substitute for a fixed blade, not with their inherent quality fluctuation. I have done things to my pocket bushmen that would make his test look like attacking a tank with a dandelion:laughing:. I’ve driven mine through foot thick petrified oak with a 16 pound sledge hammer:devil:! He managed to break a blade with WOOD:sick2:! That’s what the blade is supposed to cut through! Maybe I should send him my blade to test, but even if it held up as well as it has for me, that is no benchmark to be set since one unkillible knife does not clean the slate for the previous 3 he has dealt with:sigh:.


----------



## Oddjob (Jan 13, 2010)

JimH said:


> I don't know if this has been mentioned, but, even if it has, it bears repeating.
> 
> _*The single absolute best knife in the world is:*_
> 
> ...


 
I agree. In my case it would be my CRK small Seb. It's pretty confidence inspiring.


----------



## Drudge (Jan 13, 2010)

I love my D2 Griptillian but I chose the Zero Tolerance 0350 as my go to tool of choice.


----------



## LUPARA (Jan 28, 2010)

I have been wearing jeans as part of a uniform for many years; and I've only ever carried one knife clipped into the pocket; the Cold Steel voyager in AUS-8. Very little of the knife shows above the pocket and it's ultra-easy and very quick to deploy. A lock-back. This is a right-side (pocket) carry. Above it on my belt I carry a CRKT Folding Razel or a CRKT Desert Cruiser. The cruiser is very sweet and fast to open. The reason I belt carry these in a Mag pouch is that when carried tip up; they are nasty when carried in the pocket.

Left-side carry: K-Bar 'boomerang' or LEO knife with a 4inch AUS-8 blade; mainly for use like a karambit on the weak side. Fits real nice over or under my belt when attached with some chord through the sheath.

For all fixed blade carry, which I prefer, it's the Hissatsu baby. And in addition, when hiking, a machete fits real good in my pack. Positioned for rapid deployment of course.

There is a certain 'peace of mind' carrying a fixed blade instead of, or in addition to a folder for EDC and possible SD scenarios. Regardless, I always carry 3 knives. Excessive? Maybe...maybe not.


----------



## bdusseau (Feb 3, 2010)

Maybe these will suffice? Perhaps, the not rusting thing is good too.


----------



## andyw513 (Feb 16, 2010)

When you say that a knife is capable of "betting your life on", I'm assuming that you mean it is either the perfect answer for tactical situations, or is a great insurance for a survival item. A knife that never leaves my side is my Case CV Trapper. It has a great drop-point blade that never lets me down, along with what I call a "back-up blade" to coin a term, just in case a blade were to dull or snap off unexpectedly. 

It's not really a tactical knife by any means, but, to me, a knife is a knife, and as long as it will cut when I need it to, it serves the purpose quite well. Keeping in mind that if a tactical/life preservation scenario ever rose, the shortcomings would possibly be the time lost to dig through your pockets, fumbling with both hands, and attempting to open it.

However, in a survival situation, such a hard and heavy duty knife like a Case would probably be my choice as to the knife I would bet my life on, simply because it hasn't let me down yet in my three-plus years of carrying it.


----------



## The Hawk (Feb 17, 2010)

Cold Steel AK-47 is the knife that I carried for several years when I was a LEO. I retired in 2008 and still carry it. Before that I carried a Spyderco.


----------



## Bravado (Mar 4, 2010)

Busse fixed blade or Strider folder.


----------



## Archie Cruz (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm happy with the Extrema Ratio BF-3 (Dark Talon). I just hate the coating the use on the blade itself. In fact, I hate ALL matte blade coatings!


----------



## jimmyjames (Mar 6, 2010)

Have carried various Spyderco's and Benchmades for 20 years. TENACIOUS is my dress casual EDC and MILITARY is my blue jean EDC. Local constabulary carries Benchmades. Lots of regular army, SF's and Deltas I used to shoot with carried Benchmades.


----------



## mikeylab (Mar 20, 2010)

RAT (ESEE) Izula neck knife for daily carry. In the vehicle and occasional night carry: RAT (ESEE) RC-3 straight edge/sharpened clip point. Both are concealable--and inspire a lot confidence.


----------



## choombak (Mar 21, 2010)

Spyderco Meerkat, Spyderco Endura, EagleTac P10A, Peak LED Matterhorn.

-Amarendra


----------



## shark_za (Apr 6, 2010)

Work and leisure time are different. 
But the serious nature is still there if I'm dressed smart or casual.

Reliable simple kit is the order of the day.

CRKT - a little Carson EDC M16-10Z or a Big Dog M16-14Z. 
Surefire 6P or L1T or iTP C7
Glock 27/23/17 and S&W M38 or HK P7.


----------



## Per-Sev (Apr 9, 2010)

Every knife I have owned would serve as a self defense weapon. If I order a new knife and the lock is not to my standards back it goes. I have been collecting and buying knives since the 70's and in all that time I have returned quite a few knives because of quality problems of some sort. The lock on a knife is a matter of safety first if its not done right it will close on your fingers first. If you are buying a knife as a self defense tool then buy a fixed blade they don't fold.


----------

